# new boat :)



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

well picked up my new boat over the weekend and am going to start redoing it soon its a 19 footer and i am going to put a 50 on it ant ideas of the layout i should do? i will be using it for duck and fishing

pics


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

pretty hard boat to miss so if you see me out say hiiiiiiii


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I like the way you did this boat. but I think it be to top heavy to use in waves or if a storm sets in. I just maybe all wet on it. or you maybe you too.LOL


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> I like the way you did this boat. but I think it be to top heavy to use in waves or if a storm sets in. I just maybe all wet on it. or you maybe you too.LOL


first off WHAT?

second i just picked up this boat this weekend and havent done anything to it ..............it is a swamp/river boat from the south they use them to get into shallow water and have 100 hp motas on them and i havent had it on the water yet but it is 6 foot wide and the owner said you can walk around the outside of the cab and the boat hardly moves


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

you have a nice boat here.I like to have it. but as I say it looks top heavy thus waves and last a strong wind hit it broad side likely tip it over.not recomed use out on bad days. but it stills a nice boat I like have to use on Skeeter lake.as I put in at cemitary and go just few 100 feet out.here wind blow from west mostly if at all thus blow me back to shore.like use at night to as the it has the cabin.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

thats where it will be used for the most part is mosquito

the boat is 19 foot by 6 foot on the stern so its not tippy at all

i am geting a cover made for it............... to cover the front from the bow to the bottom of the windows so i should never take on water it should just blow off the sides if i take water over the top i am dead any ways 

dont know about the wind but the calculations tell me i will be ok the roof is only 5 foot tall by 6 foot or so wide on a 6 foot haul so it will be ok


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a one of a kind!! Going to make a great fishing boat or a duck boat. Wont be hard to pick out of a crowd. Send us some pictures when you are done with it.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Tiny Tim said:


> That is a one of a kind!! Going to make a great fishing boat or a duck boat. Wont be hard to pick out of a crowd. Send us some pictures when you are done with it.


ya i think its unique i dont see myself ever selling this boat it has the best of all worlds for a utility boat the only boats i would want own is a parrty/ski boat for the future wife and a gambler center council because they are just bad a++


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I think you will do ok with it.can 2 go out in it. if so I go with you any time day or night.
The cover idea is good to.after you get a motor on it you then see how it goes.6 feet wide maybe ok. hope it floats ok. if you need me go with you look me up. I got both a 9.0 and 15 HP motor to use on it.not going to be fastest on lake but it do for fishing.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

That is some crazy lookin deep south type of swamp boat...I can hear the banjo's playing now...squeeeel, piggy, piggy!

Looks like you picked up nice boat, andn should be fun getting it ready for the season!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya it was run on the miss river for a while


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

this is a beast, I think its cool, I would stay on it on fishing trips and what not, great find


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It Will Be Run On Portage For Most Of The Summer ...............that Is If I Dont Move In May


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If I had that, I'd put a car engine in the back with a caged propellor and do airboat trips on Erie in the winter! You could make lots of dough with that. At first glance, it resembles a great deal a new one that was posted on here couple years back!


----------

